# C'est quoi le thunderbolt?...



## Keikoku (4 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

j'arrête pas d'entendre partout terme "Thunderbolt", et je n'ai aucune idée de la différence entre du thunderbold avec autre chose, et je n'ai meme aucune idée de son application.

J'ai cherché sur le net mais ça ne m'a pas tellement avancé.

C'est quoi en fait?


----------



## fanougym (4 Juin 2012)

Salut, 
c'est ça.


----------



## Keikoku (4 Juin 2012)

Pour les transferts de données j'ai saisi,

Mais pour l'écran, c'est sensé être meilleur qu une connexion HDMI?


----------



## sparo (4 Juin 2012)

L'HDMI c'est maximum 5 Gbit/s (pas encore atteint il me semble 4 avec l'HDMI 1.4a)
Le Thunderbolt c'est max 100 Gbit/s (pas encore atteint que 10gbit/s dans la norme actuelle)

Donc aujourd'hui pour un écran pas trop de soucis le tuyau HDMI est encore assez gros mais quand tu auras de la télé 3D 4k va falloir changer de tuyau .....


----------



## Larme (4 Juin 2012)

Pour faire simple, le _ThunderBolt_, c'est du _MiniDisplayPort + de la Data_.
Vu ce qu'on a sous la main, pour de l'HDMI, c'est du kiffe-kiffe...


----------



## Keikoku (4 Juin 2012)

Okay merci  ^^ Donc en fait, actuellement ça ne sert pas à grand chose?


----------



## itOtO (4 Juin 2012)

Pour l'instant ça peut servir, mais plus à destinée des professionnels. Pour les utilisateurs lambda, ça a un coût qui dépasse encore beaucoup le gain potentiel.


----------



## Larme (4 Juin 2012)

En effet, pour l'instant, on peut trouver de superbes disques externes, en RAID0/1/0+1 ou tout ce que tu veux, mais ils coûtent très chers. C'est bien pour les professionnels pour leurs montages vidéos par exemple.
Pour le commun des mortels, c'est encore cher.

Mais je ne désespère pas à trouver prochainement de simples adaptateurs ThunderBolt vers de l'USB3 ou autre, avec toujours une sortie ThunderBolt au bout pour pouvoir chaîner.
Pour l'instant, les adaptateurs simples sont ceux qui fonctionnaient avec le MiniDisplayPort (vers de l'HDMI, VGA, DVI).

Un exemple un peu plus proche du commun des mortels.


----------



## sparo (4 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Pour faire simple, le _ThunderBolt_, c'est du _MiniDisplayPort + de la Data_.
> Vu ce qu'on a sous la main, pour de l'HDMI, c'est du kiffe-kiffe...



plus ou moins ....

On fait aussi de la data avec l'HDMI (un lien ethernet 100Mbits fait même parti de la norme 1.4a, on ce sert aussi de l'HDMI pour faire du stack entre des switchs par exemple), le thunderbolt c'est seulement un nouveau tuyau plus gros (20x) que l'HDMI qui offre en outre l'avantage d'être basé sur du PCI Express ce qui simplifie beaucoup de chose aux niveaux des drivers et de la conception d'appareil compatible thunderbolt.


----------



## Keikoku (4 Juin 2012)

Ok merci pour vos précieuses informations


----------

